# يا رب علمنى ان اكون كل هذا



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين++

علمني أن أكون نحلة في نشاطها تعلم كثير .​
-علمني أن أكون أذنا تسمع صوتك باستمرار.

-علمني أن أكون خزفا يحمل لمسات يدك يا قدير.

-علمني أن أكون فكرة تتجه دائما لعمل الخير.

-علمني أن أكون نباتا يعلو نحوك بازدهار.

-علمني أن أكون شجرة يحتمي بها طيور السماء.

-علمني أن أكون عيونا ترى وتلاحظ ابسط الأشياء .

-علمني أن أكون يدا تسند من يقترب من الاخطاء.

-علمني أن أكون طيرا يسبح بحريه في كل الارجاء.

-علمني أن أكون إيمانا يحمل معه محبه ورجاء.

-علمني أن أكون ذراعاً تمدت دائما للعطاء.

-علمني أن أكون شاكرا لمن أعطانا الفداء .

-علمني أن أكون جائعاً دائما لخبز الحياة .

-علمني أن أكون قلباً يذوب حبا في من احياه.

-علمني أن أكون صداً لصوتك الذي سمعناه.

-علمني أن أكون بسمة لمن الهموم دنياه.

-علمني أن أكون صورة لمن سفك دماه.

-علمني أن أكون ناظراً لشخصك في كل من القاه.

-علمني أن أكون شخصا يعلن بحياته محبة الله

امين​​


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

*نورت يا كليمو بمرورك الجميل زيك*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 فبراير 2010)

*صلاة حلوة جدا ومنظومة جدا

الرب يباركك حبيبتي روزي​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

شكرا جدا للصلاه الجميله

الرب معاكم



​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2010)

*نورتي يا راجعة يا قمر*

*ربنا يعوضك يا حبي*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا استاذي علي مرورك الجميل*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## firygorg (27 فبراير 2010)

*-علمني أن أكون خزفا يحمل لمسات يدك يا قدير.

شكرااااااا على الكلمات الرائعه الرب يعوضك​​*​​​​


----------



## youhnna (27 فبراير 2010)

*امييييييييييين
شكراااااااا على مزمورك الجميل روزي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا جورج علي مرورك الجميل زيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يعوضك يا يوحنا يا جميل*

*نورت*​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> -علمني أن أكون قلباً يذوب حبا في من احياه.
> *-علمني أن أكون جائعاً دائما لخبز الحياة .
> *



*آمين...*
*صلو لأجلي اخوتي...*
*فترة طويلة لم اتناول جسد الرب...*
*صلو لأجلي...*
*ميرسي كتير والرب يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

نورت الموضوع كله

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه يا روزى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## DODY2010 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاه جمييييييييييييييييله


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مرورك اجمل بكتير


----------

